
1.5 million stolen Facebook accounts for sale - dreemteem
http://news.techworld.com/security/3221409/15-million-stolen-facebook-accounts-for-sale/?fwreinit
======
jacquesm
At $0.025 1.5 million accounts works out to $37500.

Crime does pay it seems, but surprisingly little.

